# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - May 2018



## editor (May 1, 2018)

Following on from the busy April 2018 thread, here's the all-new Brixton thread for May 2018. 







Brixton Windmill walk, May 2011

Weather facts!


> At this time of year, the average temperature for the month is 13°C, considerably warmer than any of the previous months. Daily highs start off at around 16°C on May 1st and gradually rise until they reach 19°C by May 31st, rarely falling under 12°C or going over 23°C. Daily lows follow a similar pattern and begin at 9°C on May 1st before rising up to 12°C by May 31st, dropping below 7°C or exceeding 14°C only one day out of every ten.
> 
> In recent times, the highest ever recorded temperature for London in May is 32°C, with the lowest ever recorded temperature being 3°C. Take a look at these temperatures alongside the average temperature for the month – 13°C – and it's clear to see that they're the extremes and certainly aren't what you should be prepared for during your holiday.



And in the short term: London set for sunny Bank Holiday weekend with highs of 22C


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

Electric lane is in a right fucking state these days.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

Further up:


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

The ludicrously named faux music-connected The Edge is on its way. 

 

*If anyone's interested, this pic was taken with a Sony a7ii with an ancient manual focus Olympus 50mm 1.4 lens.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2018)

May 1st. Here we are again. The child is 21 this time around. my job is done. The sun is out.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> May 1st. Here we are again. The child is 21 this time around. my job is done. The sun is out.


I meant to ask you: how come you stopped playing at Market House?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2018)

editor said:


> I meant to ask you: how come you stopped playing at Market House?



I just didn't enjoy it as much. I was a bit burnt out with life, and had lost patience with the crowds that were turning up, and the constant requests for records I don't play, or wanna play, so I jacked it in. Brixton's changing, I am not, and I feel no desire to adapt to meet the shallow needs of the Friday nite incomers.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

FIRE! at the Beehive!!!






Brixton Beehive public house vacated after fire alert


----------



## CH1 (May 1, 2018)

editor said:


> FIRE! at the Beehive!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still closed at 7.15 pm.
Staff inside happily ironing the menus!


----------



## editor (May 2, 2018)

The Time Out awards for Brixton have been announced. 

Apparently 'Guzzl' - a "cave of yumminess" - is the 'most loved shop in Brixton.

Love London Awards 2018: the results


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 2, 2018)

Never heard of it


----------



## snowy_again (May 2, 2018)

It's the new place owned by a local resident (and other shop owner).


----------



## editor (May 2, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> It's the new place owned by a local resident (and other shop owner).


What other shop? I've never heard of Guzzl before Time Out told me it was the most loved shop in Brixton. 

Shit name too.


----------



## Angellic (May 3, 2018)

This is rather unfortunate.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 3, 2018)

Oh dear


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 3, 2018)

Angellic said:


> This is rather unfortunate.



Wankers


----------



## David Clapson (May 3, 2018)

FFS. Could Rachel straighten out this cretin?


----------



## madolesance (May 3, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wankers



Are they wankers or just making use of the wall space to push forward a political message?

What was on that wall before the 'Nuclear Dawn' message?

Surely walls can be used as canvases for people to express their views and with time, the messages change and new more current opinions need a space/ wall to be displayed on.

'Nuclear Dawn' has served it's  purpose, but surely we need to move on and let others express their views on what should really be a wall for the people.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Are they wankers or just making use of the wall space to push forward a political message?
> 
> What was on that wall before the 'Nuclear Dawn' message?
> 
> ...


I think Nuclear Dawn should be preserved but the Heywood artwork went on top of a blank canvas that had been painted over repeatedly by wanker tagger dickheads who would rather bravely deface an important cultural icon than, for example, spray their stupid name on the blank canvas of a multi millionaire property developer's hoardings 2 metres away.

I doubt very much if the people who are trying to restore Nuclear Dawn were upset by this artwork: in fact, I'm pretty sure it was done by the same artist who has committed to restore it.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2018)

Apparently there's some God squaddy thing happening in Windrush Square. Anyone know anything?


----------



## editor (May 6, 2018)

I can hear some shouting echoing down Coldharbour Lane but I can;t be arsed to go looking for them if it's all God stuff.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2018)

It's just gone past. "A Call To Prayer & Action." 

I'll post some pics up shortly.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2018)

Here's some pics from that march 





















In photos: ‘A Call to Prayer & Action’ march in Brixton, Sunday 6th May


----------



## editor (May 6, 2018)

In Brixton






Pic the day: the ‘invisible’ mobile phone masks on a Brixton Water Lane rooftop


----------



## Angellic (May 6, 2018)

editor said:


> In Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why?


----------



## editor (May 6, 2018)

At the Dogstar Brixton tonight! Beyoncé to Britpop! Brixton Buzz party at the Dogstar, Brixton TONIGHT, Sun 6th May


----------



## RushcroftRoader (May 7, 2018)

editor said:


> What other shop? I've never heard of Guzzl before Time Out told me it was the most loved shop in Brixton.
> 
> Shit name too.



We have been open since late November. We only sell products from small independent producers and have over 20 suppliers based within a 3 mile radius - so doing our best to support the local economy. I personally have lived in Brixton for 15 years.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2018)

RushcroftRoader said:


> We have been open since late November. We only sell products from small independent producers and have over 20 suppliers based within a 3 mile radius - so doing our best to support the local economy. I personally have lived in Brixton for 15 years.


Good for you!  I'm glad it's doing well. If I'd been sent something when you opened I  could have posted something on Buzz if you'd wanted, but it looks like you're doing fine now anyway. 

Oh and sorry, but I can't bear the name (I assume it's a trendy form of 'Guzzle', yes?)!


----------



## RushcroftRoader (May 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Good for you!  I'm glad it's doing well. If I'd been sent something when you opened I  could have posted something on Buzz if you'd wanted, but it looks like you're doing fine now anyway.
> 
> Oh and sorry, but I can't bear the name (I assume it's a trendy form of 'Guzzle', yes?)!



Unfortunately domain names involving Guzzle were not available and it is very difficult to find anything that has not already been taken. i wanted to use something that stood for the healthy appreciation of good food, made by people who really care about what they do. Best I could come up with at the time. There may have been several beers involved!


----------



## editor (May 7, 2018)

RushcroftRoader said:


> Unfortunately domain names involving Guzzle were not available and it is very difficult to find anything that has not already been taken. i wanted to use something that stood for the healthy appreciation of good food, made by people who really care about what they do. Best I could come up with at the time. There may have been several beers involved!


I was in a band once with a name so awful that we had to spell it out every time, even though it was only six letters long. How shit a name was Kau Tau?!

Oh and please keep me posted if you need publicity on Buzz.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2018)

Shame it clashes with Dulwich Hamlet's final otherwise I'd be there!

Timetable for today’s Beer and Bread Festival at the Brixton Windmill, 7th May, 1-5pm


----------



## alcopop (May 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Good for you!  I'm glad it's doing well. If I'd been sent something when you opened I  could have posted something on Buzz if you'd wanted, but it looks like you're doing fine now anyway.
> 
> Oh and sorry, but I can't bear the name (I assume it's a trendy form of 'Guzzle', yes?)!


Good reverse ferret!


----------



## editor (May 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Good reverse ferret!


Keep stirring, eh?


----------



## GarveyLives (May 7, 2018)




----------



## David Clapson (May 7, 2018)

Ugly spectacle outside the Ritzy just now. A woman hit the security guard with a plank. After she was cuffed she spat at someone, so the police used the full panoply of restraint techniques. She had to lie on the ground for a good few minutes waiting for a van. The police were quite gentle. I doubt she'll have a bruise on her in the morning.


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2018)

Brixton Windmill beer and bread festival was great. Sunny weather brought out loads of people. Well organised. Went on tour of the windmill. Which was milling flower. 

The machinery.


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2018)

The Morris Dancers were a big hit.


----------



## Maharani (May 8, 2018)

Something has kicked off outside h & m. Lots of bizzies and ambulances.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 8, 2018)

editor said:


> I was in a band once with a name so awful that we had to spell it out every time, even though it was only six letters long. How shit a name was Kau Tau?!
> 
> Oh and please keep me posted if you need publicity on Buzz.



That's a very shit name, mate.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Something has kicked off outside h & m. Lots of bizzies and ambulances.


Oh fucking hell:


----------



## Maharani (May 8, 2018)

God, that’s bad


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 8, 2018)

Fuck, that is horrible.


----------



## teuchter (May 8, 2018)

There was a fire engine and ambulances at the junction of electric ave/Brixton Rd when I walked through an hour or two ago. Assumed it was a RTA but maybe it was this.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2018)

The reports are so confused. It was a ‘fight’ she may have been on a bus etc. Awful 
whichever.


----------



## snowy_again (May 8, 2018)

Poor woman:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The woman injured on the bus as a result of the suspected noxious substance has been taken to hospital. Her condition is not life changing or life threatening. No major burns. Enquiries continue to trace the single male suspect. This appears to be targeted &amp; not random attack</p>&mdash; Lambeth MPS (@LambethMPS) <a href="">May 8, 2018</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## David Clapson (May 8, 2018)

So people are carrying acid on the bus in case they have an opportunity for a fight? That's Mexico-level savagery.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

A snippet of news: Pop up Santander Cycles docking station arriving at Brockwell Park on 12th-13th May


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 9, 2018)

Ok I know it's not Brixton.  But,  it's only up the road.....

From Saturday 26 May until mid-September, Bank branch trains will not stop at Kennington Tube station and there will be no step-free interchange between the branches at the station. This is while we carry out essential work to build new passageways between the platforms at Kennington Tube station, in preparation for the Northern Line Extension. 

More frequent, direct trains will run between Morden and the Charing Cross branch. For step-free access, please ensure you board a direct train to your destination. 

There will be a slightly reduced service on the Bank branch and the Northern and Victoria lines and some stations are likely to be busier. Please avoid the busiest times, if you are able to, allow extra time for your journey or use alternative routes. 

For more information and alternative travel options, visit *tfl.gov.uk/kennington-improvements*


----------



## GarveyLives (May 9, 2018)

_"Officers continue to investigate after a woman was targeted in a suspected noxious substance attack in Lambeth.

Police were called to Brixton Road, SW9 by The London Ambulance Service (LAS) at 13:45hrs on Tuesday, 8 May, following reports of a woman being the victim of a suspected noxious substance attack whilst on a bus.

Officers and the LAS attended.

The 18-year-old woman was treated at the scene as she got off the bus. She was then taken to a central London hospital for treatment.

*Her condition is not life-changing or life-threatening. She has no major burns.*

Enquiries continue to trace *the single suspect involved, who is now believed to be female*.

*This incident appears to be targeted and not a random attack.*

The bus - which is believed to be the scene of the attack - continues to be examined.

A crime scene remains in place and temporary road closures are in effect.

At this stage, this attack is being treated as GBH.

Detectives from the Roads and Transport Policing Command are investigating.

*Anyone with information is requested to call police on 101 quoting CAD 4258/8May or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111. You can also tweet police via @MetCC.*"_

(Source:  Metropolitan Police, 3.47 p.m. 8 May 2018)



I suspect that we will not be hearing too much more about this incident.​


----------



## CH1 (May 9, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> I suspect that we will not be hearing too much more about this incident.


Is that your comment or the Daily Mail?
Will we not hear much more because
1. it is now "sub judice" and further comment would prejudice a trial
2. it is a mental health incident rather than an acid attack
3. the whole thing is now copyright by the Daily Mail®


----------



## northeast (May 10, 2018)

The Ivor House flats in new TownHall development have prices and planned published, at just over 50msq a 1 bed pad is a cough splutter £485k Ivor House

MUSE been put up for nomination for Your Nu TownHall, hopefully they sold a few of the flats so can afford the £130 ticket price. RICS Awards 2018, London


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

northeast said:


> The Ivor House flats in new TownHall development have prices and planned published, at just over 50msq a 1 bed pad is a cough splutter £485k Ivor House
> 
> MUSE been put up for nomination for Your Nu TownHall, hopefully they sold a few of the flats so can afford the £130 ticket price. RICS Awards 2018, London


Pure vom. And WTF is a "destination locale."



> Welcome to the beating heart of SW2: one of London’s most eclectic, creative and happening postcodes.
> 
> Far more than London’s new Shoreditch, Brixton’s artistic heritage, outstanding architecture and world‑renowned nightlife has long made it a destination locale.
> 
> Now, with this redevelopment well under way, Brixton is set to become an even more attractive postcode. Newly‑refurbished, the luxurious Ivor House will help to define its character — a landmark building perfectly located and exquisitely appointed for a truly exciting lifestyle.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 10, 2018)

> I suspect that we will not be hearing too much more about this incident.





> Is that your comment or the Daily Mail?








(Source: The Times)

My comment.​


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source: The Times)
> 
> My comment.​



What is the point of this post? 

You been told before (bimble) about putting up long graphic posts on violent crime.


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2018)

northeast said:


> The Ivor House flats in new TownHall development have prices and planned published, at just over 50msq a 1 bed pad is a cough splutter £485k Ivor House
> 
> MUSE been put up for nomination for Your Nu TownHall, hopefully they sold a few of the flats so can afford the £130 ticket price. RICS Awards 2018, London



The website is truly obnoxious. 

How can a Labour Council do this? 

Surely a Labour Council should be regenerating area for ordinary people. Not encouraging developments for the rich?

The Labour party was set up to defend Labour. Not to work with property developers to build homes for the rich.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source: The Times)
> 
> My comment.​


That's one picture I wouldn't take. Why are you posting it here? What do you hope to achieve? Why is it necessary?


----------



## northeast (May 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The website is truly obnoxious.
> 
> How can a Labour Council do this?
> 
> ...



I wish that was the case...but certainly doesn't feel like it


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The website is truly obnoxious.
> 
> How can a Labour Council do this?
> 
> Surely a Labour Council should be regenerating area for ordinary people. Not encouraging developments for the rich?


Yes - my immediate reaction was to hear the voice of Neil Kinnock "They are then pickled into a rigid dogma, a code, and you go through the years sticking to that, out-dated, misplaced, irrelevant to the real needs, and you end in the grotesque chaos of a Labour council—a Labour council" in our case providing over-priced housing for people whom would be be happier in Shoreditch (or should I say we would be happier if they stayed in Shoreditch).


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

Interesting-looking scheme: Brixton Finishing School is looking for young talent for free bootcamp scheme


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

Nice feature here: In Pictures: London's Windrush Generation Today


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

Entrepreneurs, eh?



> The swish refurbished one-bed flat has an open-plan living area, and outdoor area. One lucky entrant will be handed the keys in exchange for the price of a cheap lipstick.
> 
> His company has confirmed that the deal is legally watertight, after 11 other similar raffles were shut down by the Gambling Commission and local councils as site owners failed to comply with regulations. Raffle House says it has spent nearly a year working behind the scenes to ensure that its raffles are completely legitimate, meaning no entrants will be left disappointed.
> 
> As long as a minimum of 150,000 tickets have been sold by the closing date, the keys will be handed over, meaning entrants are about 1,000 times more likely to win this property than they are to get lucky in the EuroMillions.



And, critically: 



> And if the total number of tickets sold does not reach 150,000, there will still be a winner, albeit not of a house. The disappointed non-house-owner will still get cash prize of £1,000.



https://www.londonnewsonline.co.uk/get-your-hands-on-a-650k-home-for-price-of-a-beer/


----------



## alcopop (May 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Entrepreneurs, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly can’t see why this is a bad thing. Better odds than the lottery


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2018)

Like all lotteries it's basically exploitative...the house always wins.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I honestly can’t see why this is a bad thing. Better odds than the lottery


You really cant work it out?


----------



## alcopop (May 12, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Like all lotteries it's basically exploitative...the house always wins.


True. But if I played the lottery would probably switch for a week or whatever.


----------



## 3Zeros (May 12, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the original PR/info/FAQ made no mention of the cash prize being £1000. I had assumed (and I'm sure many others did too) that it would be a sizeable sum should they not meet the minimum.


It would be pretty easy for them to stop advertising/make the qualifying question much harder/etc once they meet (e.g.) 120,000 tickets. I'm pretty sure they have no intention of giving the flat away.


It's probably worth noting that the business address is the flat address. It's clearly his own flat that he's "risking"


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

3Zeros said:


> I'm pretty sure the original PR/info/FAQ made no mention of the cash prize being £1000. I had assumed (and I'm sure many others did too) that it would be a sizeable sum should they not meet the minimum.
> 
> 
> It would be pretty easy for them to stop advertising/make the qualifying question much harder/etc once they meet (e.g.) 120,000 tickets. I'm pretty sure they have no intention of giving the flat away.
> ...


So he could sell 149,999 tickets, hand over the paltry £1,000 prize and line his far pockets even further. And that's assuming that he's honest about the amount of tickets being sold.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

A question for the urban old-school massive:




My wild guess would be around 2004-5 but I've no real idea.


----------



## sealion (May 12, 2018)

editor said:


> A question for the urban old-school massive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It closed in 2008


----------



## GarveyLives (May 12, 2018)

> That's one picture I wouldn't take. Why are you posting it here? What do you hope to achieve? Why is it necessary?



It is a photograph of part of the incident in Brixton four days ago that cuased so much instant 'social media' comment.

However, I doubt that we will be hearing much more here about this crime.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> It is a photograph of part of the incident in Brixton four days ago that cuased so much instant 'social media' comment.
> 
> However, I doubt that we will be hearing much more here about this crime.


How much commentary do you deem sufficient in the absence of any new information? And what point are you trying to make here? That no one here cares unless photos have been reposted constantly without comment (like you do all the time)?


----------



## editor (May 12, 2018)

Some Brixton photos:


























In photos: Brixton street scenes, April – May 2018


----------



## happyshopper (May 13, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The website is truly obnoxious.
> 
> How can a Labour Council do this?



Agreed. 

Less importantly, I intensely dislike what they've done to 'Ivor House'. The addition of an extra floor has totally destroyed the proportions of what I had long thought to be a fine building.


----------



## urbanspaceman (May 13, 2018)

Possible stabbing on Rushcroft Road ? Area is taped off, and I heard a policeman responding to a passerby's question: "just a stabbing"


----------



## northeast (May 14, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Less importantly, I intensely dislike what they've done to 'Ivor House'. The addition of an extra floor has totally destroyed the proportions of what I had long thought to be a fine building.



Yep it's rubbish. Really don't like the way in general developments have started to just add extra floors on top of old structures to increase density. It's like loft extensions on steroids!


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2018)

northeast said:


> Yep it's rubbish. Really don't like the way in general developments have started to just add extra floors on top of old structures to increase density. It's like loft extensions on steroids!


----------



## northeast (May 14, 2018)

Rushy said:


> View attachment 135315



Never say never..... the well constructed/concrete buildings seem to ideal for these kinda of developments. Bet they would find a way to do without much consultation of existing residents. 

They recently added a few extra floors to the building opposite Ivor House and also stuck some glass boxes on top of Sandhurst Court on Acre Lane. Guess it could be viewed as efficient / cost effective construction.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 14, 2018)

Looks like BRINDISA has gone and new bar and restaurant opening


----------



## editor (May 14, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Looks like BRINDISA has gone and new bar and restaurant opening


Yes, it's the venture capital-backed, celebrity-chef endorsed, burgeoning chain restaurant already established in Soho.  Look at those edgy shutters!






https://lestrangelondon.com/brand-profile/rik-campbell/

Modern Indian Restaurant Group Plots Permanent Return to Brixton


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2018)

Welcome back  Look forward to visiting it.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 14, 2018)

T & P said:


> Welcome back  Look forward to visiting it.


Me too. Never been and it’s supposed to be really good.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2018)

T & P said:


> Welcome back  Look forward to visiting it.


Save up your pennies if you fancy a beer as they're charging £5.50 for a small bottle of local 4% ale.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2018)

Have to say I'm mightily unimpressed with the new Argos in Brixton. If anything, it takes longer as you have to queue up to pay and then queue up to collect the goods in a vastly reduced area with some unwelcome jostling thrown in. Meh.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2018)

And while I was in the queue, some bloke wearing headphones blaring out loud music challenged me and other bystanders to a "duel to the death." Which was unexpected.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 14, 2018)

editor said:


> And while I was in the queue, some bloke wearing headphones blaring out loud music challenged me and other bystanders to a "duel to the death." Which was unexpected.


That's exactly the shopping "experience" Argos were after I imagine


----------



## alex_ (May 14, 2018)

editor said:


> And while I was in the queue, some bloke wearing headphones blaring out loud music challenged me and other bystanders to a "duel to the death." Which was unexpected.



Was that Argos or the new Brixton themed escape room ?

Alex


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 14, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Was that Argos or the new Brixton themed escape room ?
> 
> Alex


But the new Icelands refit looks great and a lot faster at the checkout


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2018)

editor said:


> Have to say I'm mightily unimpressed with the new Argos in Brixton. If anything, it takes longer as you have to queue up to pay and then queue up to collect the goods in a vastly reduced area with some unwelcome jostling thrown in. Meh.


If you buy online in advance it should qualify for the fast track collection desk (at least it did with me the other day). I was in and out of the place in a minute, tops.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2018)

T & P said:


> If you buy online in advance it should qualify for the fast track collection desk (at least it did with me the other day). I was in and out of the place in a minute, tops.


This was a bit of an impulse buy so no time to order it online. You wouldn't have made it out in a minute today anyway as there was a fairly big queue at the collection part too.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2018)

I know that black woman with the big voice who sings outside the tube can sing very well indeed, but recently she's become painful to listen to, thanks to  relentless octave-spanning 'X Factor' style whOooOooOOOOOOo's added to every simple melody. 

The poor bloke working in WH Smith looked in agony, as I would be if I had to listen to straightforward pop songs being turned into big-lunged shrieking showcases all bloody day long.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2018)

Luxury, luxury, luxury!



> And the luxury element can exist outside the walls of the property, as well as in. Says Felicity Walker, "Having a wide selection of luxury boutiques, restaurants and other amenities right on your doorstep is also considered luxury..."
> 
> So you can have a luxury flat in 'non luxurious' part of town — say Stratford — or live in an absolute dive just off Sloane Square.


http://londonist.com/2016/05/what-exactly-is-a-luxury-flat


----------



## alcopop (May 15, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Given the way people talk about the "monied incomers" who abound in Brixton, you'd expect no end of locals who'd consider that pocket money. I know I do.


I think that locals with money would not be considered the right kind of locals.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2018)

Please share: Mental Heath Awareness Week 2018: help and resources in Lambeth


----------



## editor (May 15, 2018)

I know they're capable of knocking out some really good articles, so this thinly veiled advertorial for luxury speakers (£700-£2,000) is really lazy and disappointing
Brixton bling comes at a price

And yes, it's another high end product of Pop Brixton from someone with zero previous connection to the area. Isn't it great that Lambeth offered the land rent free so luxury manufacturers from miles away can get started and then bugger off to Kent?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2018)

Get yer bike fixed for nowt!
Get your bike fixed for free with Dr Bike: Kennington, Vauxhall, Streatham, Norwood and Brixton summer dates


----------



## editor (May 16, 2018)

And support an urbanite!

Tasting evening at Guzzl in Brixton Village, Thurs 17th May


----------



## editor (May 16, 2018)

editor said:


> And support an urbanite!
> 
> Tasting evening at Guzzl in Brixton Village, Thurs 17th May


Some feedback from FB for RushcroftRoader!



> Haha I’ll be honest the name is putting me off! But I’m always up for deli meat and wine.





> This is the place I got that lovely olive oil from and they do salt and vinegar flavour pork scratchings!


----------



## editor (May 16, 2018)

Tonight! 
Brixton Rising: New Voices in Fiction, Brixton Library tonight, Weds 16th May, 7pm


----------



## alcopop (May 16, 2018)

RushcroftRoader said:


> Unfortunately domain names involving Guzzle were not available and it is very difficult to find anything that has not already been taken. i wanted to use something that stood for the healthy appreciation of good food, made by people who really care about what they do. Best I could come up with at the time. There may have been several beers involved!


You could have got guzzle.it

Would’ve been quite cool?


----------



## Gramsci (May 16, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Given the way people talk about the "monied incomers" who abound in Brixton, you'd expect no end of locals who'd consider that pocket money. I know I do.



Did I read this right? You think this is "pocket money"? 

As usual you are living up to your profile.


----------



## alex_ (May 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Did I read this right? You think this is "pocket money"?
> 
> As usual you are living up to your profile.



 I think he’s pretty clearly being ironic.


----------



## Gramsci (May 17, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I think he’s pretty clearly being ironic.



I don't,

Check Spams profile.





> Rugger Bugger
> 
> I am sickened to the pit of my stomach to see long time residents forced out of the homes they have occupied for generations and moved wholesale in order to make way for developers who artificially inflate prices for profit. That's right, I am a Kensington refugee who is forced to live in vibrant Brixton.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I think he’s pretty clearly being ironic.


Then I'm sure he'll be along shortly to explain his argument. If not, he'll get a warning for trolling.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

alcopop said:


> You could have got guzzle.it
> 
> Would’ve been quite cool?


If the greedy consumption was the value you wanted associated with the shop, it would be perfect.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 17, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I think he’s pretty clearly being ironic.


Clear at least to anybody not desperate to take offence because of a personal dislike


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

Oh good grief. Brown-nosing Blues Kitchen are doing a hideous 'Royal Burger'. All yours for just £15. 

 



> This month, The Blues Kitchen celebrates the most special of transatlantic pairings since Blair & Bush, Katy Perry & Russel Brand, Madonna & Guy Ritchie with a burger bound to live happily ever after:
> 
> *When Harry Met Meg 15.00
> 
> Sussex* rare breed patty, mature *English* cheddar and *British* back bacon, together with a *USDA *Prime brisket patty, *American* cheese and candied *American* streaky bacon, French’s mustard & ale braised onions. Topped off with a mini corn dog and served with carrot ‘slaw & fries.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 17, 2018)

Any suggestions for how a burger celebrating other 'special transatlantic pairings' could be presented? Starting with Wallis Simpson and Edward?
A plain bun, perhaps, the burger having abdicated?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Any suggestions for how a burger celebrating other 'special transatlantic pairings' could be presented? Starting with Wallis Simpson and Edward?
> A plain bun, perhaps, the burger having abdicated?


A May and Trump burger: bright orange with no immediate taste but a strange mechanical aftertaste.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

There was another great session last night at the 414. It's brilliant that the place attracts such a diverse crowd of all ages, and it's one of the very few places that still feels like 'Brixton' to me. 






















In photos: Brixton musicians at Club 414’s brilliant Wicked Wednesday jam session


----------



## Rushy (May 17, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I think he’s pretty clearly being ironic.





> Then I'm sure he'll be along shortly to explain his argument. If not, he'll get a warning for trolling.



Intrigued to learn that you can now get a warning for not posting when requested to do so.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

And so another thread looks to be disrupted by the same shit stirring individuals. Sigh.

Update: I've moved some posts from the Brixton food thread into this general Brixton thread as they had nothing to do with the topic


----------



## alex_ (May 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I don't,
> 
> Check Spams profile.



You may not like it, but jokes not to your taste are not automatically trolling.

This is private eye style, middle pages, fake daily telegraph story level of humour.

Alex


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

Remember when we used to discuss if there was any graffiti in the men's toilets in the Albert? I think that argument is well and truly over now!


----------



## alcopop (May 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Update: I've moved some posts from the Brixton food thread into this general Brixton thread as they had nothing to do with the topic


Should some of the food posts in this forum be moved to the Brixton food thread?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Should some of the food posts in this forum be moved to the Brixton food thread?


Surely you have better things to do than start up this kind of petty nonsense?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 17, 2018)

editor said:


> A May and Trump burger


Chlorinated chicken between two shredded wheat



OvalhouseDB said:


> Wallis Simpson and Edward?
> A plain bun, perhaps, the burger having abdicated?


A plain bun decorated with tiny flags....stars and stripes the butchers apron and A swastika

All Royal burgers should feature ketchup and mayonnaise symbolising the blood and semen of Jesus and the divine right to rule


----------



## Gramsci (May 17, 2018)

alex_ said:


> You may not like it, but jokes not to your taste are not automatically trolling.
> 
> This is private eye style, middle pages, fake daily telegraph story level of humour.
> 
> Alex



In Spams case they are. From the start Spam came here to be a wind up merchant. As I'm a regular long time poster here I've followed Spams posting history.

Spam knows exactly how far to go without permanent ban. Initially Spam was more forthright with opinions on such topics as Council tenants. Then learnt to be more circumspect. Posting up one liners when asked what they mean being non committal.

Back when I first started posting here Spam wouldn't have got any support. Spam is a joker. And "some posters" find it on so amusing. Nauseating. Sad what's happened to Brixton forum.

Btw Spam sense if humour doesn't extend to Spam. When questioned Spam loses it. Why I think Spam may have me on ignore. Though I don't know that for a fact.

Spam is only poster I've wanted permanent ban on. Banned from Brixton forum. Spam can try out politics boards. See how Spams views go down there.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> In Spams case they are. From the start Spam came here to be a wind up merchant. As I'm a regular long time poster here I've followed Spams posting history.
> 
> Spam knows exactly how far to go without permanent ban. Initially Spam was more forthright with opinions on such topics as Council tenants. Then learnt to be more circumspect. Posting up one liners when asked what they mean being non committal.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much how I see it, and that's why my patience is running out. He might think it's all a big laugh and a joke, but for many people in the community, some of the things being discussed here are hugely important and deserve better than being constantly disrupted by an attention-seeking wannabe troll.

His last attempt to fuck up the Food thread made more moderating work for me, and I'm getting bored with his antics.


----------



## madolesance (May 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Remember when we used to discuss if there was any graffiti in the men's toilets in the Albert? I think that argument is well and truly over now!
> 
> View attachment 135597



Some great creativity on display there.  The Windmills gents toilet is also a great example of how a male public space can be used as a canvas for creatives who miturate and need to be expressive.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Some great creativity on display there.  The Windmills gents toilet is also a great example of how a male public space can be used as a canvas for creatives who miturate and need to be expressive.


Here's some quality Windmill graffiti (from the men's loo):


----------



## Gramsci (May 17, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Clear at least to anybody not desperate to take offence because of a personal dislike



You should look at Spam profile. This isn't reducible to personal dislike.

Btw I never put Spam on ignore.

So if we are getting on subject of personal dislike then it's Spam whose guilty of personal dislike.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2018)

Coming up!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 18, 2018)

The Albert have started doing 2 drinks for a fiver ive noticed, various bottled beers included. Not a bad deal i thought.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Albert have started doing 2 drinks for a fiver ive noticed, various bottled beers included. Not a bad deal i thought.


It's a really cheap pub compared to all the boozers that stay open late around town. Their three shots for a fiver remains an incredible deal - and one I am often unable to resist!


----------



## cuppa tee (May 18, 2018)

Just saw a tourist with a big camera get a mouthful off a market trader for taking photos of him serving a customer


----------



## editor (May 18, 2018)

I'm just out of their age range, but thought others with kids might be interested 

Represent Team Lambeth at the London Youth Games


----------



## editor (May 18, 2018)

Doesn't seem the biggest of prizes but it may help:


----------



## editor (May 18, 2018)

I had to wait at the tube station for a while. That octave-clambering, note-multiplying woman drove me insane. Why can't she just sing a song's melody without adding toe-curling "WhhoOOooHHooaaaRReeEEEeaaaa"'s to every fucking tune?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 19, 2018)

.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2018)

This looks great! 







Meet New York’s legendary The Last Poets at Brixton’s Pure Vinyl, Tues 22nd May


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 20, 2018)

I'm clearing out a load of books and dvds, anyone know of any organisations that might have a use for then before they go to a charity shop? Thinking a day center or something like that?


----------



## northeast (May 20, 2018)

It's behind a pay wall but....I'm guessing this is it's not worth paying or reading 

Brixton salutes ‘our princess’ with reggae and curry goat


----------



## David Clapson (May 20, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I'm clearing out a load of books and dvds, anyone know of any organisations that might have a use for then before they go to a charity shop? Thinking a day center or something like that?


The B£ cafe has a 'leave one, take one' library.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2018)

I wish this kind of thing had been around when I was a kid: FixCamp Brixton offers holiday activities for the young engineers and designers of tomorrow

Oh and maybe for Crispy  or anyone else who fancies getting involved: http://fixing.education/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/FixCamp-group-leader-JD_final.pdf


----------



## editor (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Gramsci (May 21, 2018)

northeast said:


> It's behind a pay wall but....I'm guessing this is it's not worth paying or reading
> 
> Brixton salutes ‘our princess’ with reggae and curry goat



I watched bit of the wedding. And read some of press comments. It's clear to me the Royals PR are pushing fifth in line to throne wedding as example of how monarchy is a good thing.

I had a chat to my Brixton Rec acquaintance ( from Carribbean) about this. He wasn't buying it at all.

Some Black people did. Read this truly sick bag piece by Afua Hirsch

Meghan Markle's wedding was a rousing celebration of blackness | Afua Hirsch

As I watched wedding up to that dress looked to me as evidence as the aristocracy are alive and well. I was trying to explain to my partner it's not just the Queen it's all the rest of them. As someone said to me this lot still own large amounts of land in this country.

To show how multicultural and tolerant the Royals are they had a couple of Gurkhas opening the car doors for them as they arrived at the church.

Whole thing stank of tolerant British Imperialism. As we no longer have Empire this is know relabelled as how good we are at "pageantry". Ie harking back to the good old days.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 21, 2018)

northeast said:


> It's behind a pay wall but....I'm guessing this is it's not worth paying or reading
> 
> Brixton salutes ‘our princess’ with reggae and curry goat


 if you are interested here it is:


> *Brixton salutes ‘our princess’ with reggae and curry goat*
> *Shingi Mararike*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

Pricey, but for a very good cause House of Hygge and ‘Jump To The Beet’ team up for charity Mexican vegan feast in Brixton, June 7th


----------



## alcopop (May 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Pricey, but for a very good cause House of Hygge and ‘Jump To The Beet’ team up for charity Mexican vegan feast in Brixton, June 7th


How many working class people can spunk £45?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I watched bit of the wedding. And read some of press comments. It's clear to me the Royals PR are pushing fifth in line to throne wedding as example of how monarchy is a good thing.
> 
> I had a chat to my Brixton Rec acquaintance ( from Carribbean) about this. He wasn't buying it at all.
> 
> ...


sixth in line - charles, william, george, charlotte, louis, harry hewitt


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

alcopop said:


> How many working class people can spunk £45?


Not many but then it's a one-off *fundraising charity event*. You know, those things that are specifically designed to raise money for those people who need help.  

You can visit  the cafe in the day and find affordable prices, like a scone for £1.20  and a tea for £1.80.

But thanks for raising that _brilliant_ point.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2018)

alcopop said:


> How many working class people can spunk £45?


for £45 i'd want a great pile of mexican food.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> for £45 i'd want a great pile of mexican food.


If you're after a cheap nosh, I'd suggest that a night set aside for fundraising won't offer the keenest value in town.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 22, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Just saw a tourist with a big camera get a mouthful off a market trader for taking photos of him serving a customer


Hang on, I thought there was no expectation of privacy in public.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Hang on, I thought there was no expectation of privacy in public.


There's an expectation of good manners and not shoving a big camera in someone's face when they're trying to work, especially if you're not actually buying anything from the stall.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 22, 2018)

editor said:


> There's an expectation of good manners and not shoving a big camera in someone's face when they're trying to work, especially if you're not actually buying anything from the stall.


Doubt if it was shoved in his face, I just find it strange CCTV cameras watching us every step of way, in shops and in the street, then someone picks up a camera and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Doubt if it was shoved in his face, I just find it strange CCTV cameras watching us every step of way, in shops and in the street, then someone picks up a camera and all hell breaks loose.


Wouldn't you get annoyed if an endless succession of tourists were zooming in on your face when you're trying hard to make a living? I've seen how some of these people treat the market like it's just a backdrop for their riveting photography project/Instagram fest. I've never seen Brixton being so photographed. And people do indeed get in VERY close sometimes. 

CCTV is an entirely different thing, and an entirely different argument.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 22, 2018)

If people want to take photos its polite to ask, but even better to buy something.


----------



## northeast (May 22, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> If people want to take photos its polite to ask, but even better to buy something.



Agreed...and not at busy period. 

But I think the law is if you on public ground you can take photos of anyone or thing you like. No matter how.many times security guards tell you a different story.


----------



## alcopop (May 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Not many but then it's a one-off *fundraising charity event*. You know, those things that are specifically designed to raise money for those people who need help.
> 
> You can visit  the cafe in the day and find affordable prices, like a scone for £1.20  and a tea for £1.80.
> 
> But thanks for raising that _brilliant_ point.


So if it’s a one off it’s ok to exclude the poor?
And if it’s a “fundraising event”?

Cool. Will take notes.

Cup of tea for £1.80 is an bargain these days considering the price of teabags. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

alcopop said:


> So if it’s a one off it’s ok to exclude the poor?
> And if it’s a “fundraising event”?


Have you any idea how fucking ridiculous your attempt at an argument is here? How do you think fundraising dinners work? If everyone gets cheap food how the fuck are they supposed to raise any money for the charity?    



> The Chartwell Cancer Trust is a local registered charity that supports the Chartwell Cancer and Leukaemia Unit in The Princess Royal University Hospital, Farnborough, Kent. The Unit, that serves the London Borough of Bromley and many surrounding areas has been adversely affected by the reduced NHS budget and our charity is currently providing support to help them deliver the service that our families need. The medical team in the Chartwell Unit decide where the money is spent so not a penny is wasted.
> 
> We fund additional medical staff, capital projects, equipment and training specifically for the Unit. Our recent projects since the total refurbishment of the Treatment Suite and the ongoing funding of additional medical staff, has included providing funding for six computers for the Virtual Cancer Clinics in the PRUH, two desktop computers and two specialist wheelchairs specifically for the Chartwell Unit, medical pumps and much needed nursing equipment for the community nursing teams.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

northeast said:


> Agreed...and not at busy period.
> 
> But I think the law is if you on public ground you can take photos of anyone or thing you like. No matter how.many times security guards tell you a different story.


Well you can, but within reason. If you're getting in the way of people or seen as harassing someone then you can be asked to move on...



> If you're on a public right of way - such as a public pavement, footpath or public highway - you're free to take photographs for personal and commercial use so long as you're not causing an obstruction to other users or falling foul of anti-Terrorism laws or even the Official Secrets Act (frankly, this one is unlikely).
> 
> _DPP -v- Jones (1999): The Court recognised that the public may enjoy a public highway for any reasonable purpose, provided it does not amount to public or private nuisance or obstruct the highway "by unreasonably impeding the primary right of the public to pass and re-pass: within these qualifications there is a public right of peaceful assembly on the highway." _
> 
> ...


----------



## Angellic (May 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Well you can, but within reason. If you're getting in the way of people or seen as harassing someone then you can be asked to move on...



Sometimes, not even within reason. I was wandering along Ridgway Rd and took a few photos of the garage doors and the blocks in the park. One of the garage workers very aggressively told me to stop taking photos, after I had to explain the obvious. I told him I wouldn't photograph his workplace (if I could tell which one was his). A much more pleasant colleague of his came up to diffuse the situation but it was very unpleasant experience and deeply unnecessary. It was a rainy Saturday or Sunday and I was on my way to plant some trees in Wyck Gardens.


----------



## Casaubon (May 23, 2018)

On Radio 4 at the moment James Naughtie is at Brixton overground station, looking at local history via the South London Press of 19th June 1897.

BBC Radio 4 - Classified Britain, Series 1, South London Press, 19 June 1897

Classified Britain

James Naughtie explores history through front page small ads. The South London Press of 19 June 1897, a few days ahead of Victoria's Diamond Jubilee, carries ads for an overnight sea trip to witness the review of the fleet at Spithead (food included, bar bill excepted), as well as columns of "buy to let" opportunities as the housing boom spread south of the river.

Front page news is a relatively late addition to the newspaper business. For most of their first couple of centuries, British newspapers carried classified ads rather than news on their front page. They transformed the hustle and bustle of the marketplace into newsprint, so you could take it home or to the inn to pore over at your leisure.

James Naughtie travels the country discovering how these front page ads give us a snapshot of time and place, exploring how they weave national and local life together - the heartbeat of history rolling daily or weekly off the presses.

The ads tell us what people were eating, drinking and wearing, what was on stage and what people were playing at home. They mark the mood of the time through notices for public meetings held to stoke up or damp down public fears of crime and political unrest. They are a record of the notices placed for houses and public buildings to be built, licenses applied for and subscriptions raised for publications and commemorations. They show the latest labour saving gadgets "trending" as technology arrived, and they track jobs and trades on the way up and down as the British Empire waxed and waned. The ever present ads for patent medicines record our most popular ailments.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 23, 2018)

A friend told my wife there was another fatal stabbing on Sunday on Vassal Road in Stockwell. “Ginger Gerry” who used to work in the Academy and drink in The Canterbury. RIP.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> A friend told my wife there was another fatal stabbing on Sunday on Vassal Road in Stockwell. “Ginger Gerry” who used to work in the Academy and drink in The Canterbury. RIP.


There's been quite an outpouring of grief on social media over his death. Several venues have put 'RIP Gerry' on their billboards. I didn't realise he'd been stabbed. That's terrible.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 23, 2018)

editor said:


> There's been quite an outpouring of grief on social media over his death. Several venues have put 'RIP Gerry' on their billboards. I didn't realise he'd been stabbed. That's terrible.


I know. I was hoping it wasn’t true he was stabbed but unfortunately: Detectives appeal for information following fatal stabbing

I didn’t know him except to see but he was very well liked in The Canterbury


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> I know. I was hoping it wasn’t true he was stabbed but unfortunately: Detectives appeal for information following fatal stabbing


It says: 


> A short while after the stabbing, a 52-year-old man was arrested near the scene.
> He was subsequently charged with attempted murder on Tuesday, 15 May.


So fucking tragic and pointless.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 23, 2018)

Shit. I knew Gerry from the Canterbury. That's awful news.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 23, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> I know. I was hoping it wasn’t true he was stabbed but unfortunately: Detectives appeal for information following fatal stabbing
> 
> I didn’t know him except to see but he was very well liked in The Canterbury



very well liked everywhere RIP Gerry.


----------



## pesh (May 23, 2018)

he was a great guy


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 23, 2018)

Something nasty happening corner Wiltshire Rd/Gresham Rd.  A van there with a mangled push bike under its wheels.
Police and fire service there when I just went past.    Police  taking notes.  
No sign of the bike rider .


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2018)

Why's the grassy(ish) bit of Windrush Square being dug up, then?


----------



## editor (May 24, 2018)

There were so many hefty camera-wielding photographers at the 414 tonight, I decided to take a picture of my table instead.


----------



## Rushy (May 24, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Why's the grassy(ish) bit of Windrush Square being dug up, then?
> 
> View attachment 136231


Probably to remove the irrigation system which cost too much to run and was very shallow so prevented decompaction of the surface, hence hardly any grass.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2018)

Message me if anyone fancies getting on the guest list for this tomorrow!

This Friday 25th May- Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House. Get on the guest list!


----------



## editor (May 25, 2018)

Brief snippet. There's a jeweller using the space for now 

Knight Webb Gallery is now located in Battersea, opposite The Royal College of Art.

58 Battersea Bridge Rd, London SW11 3AG
Tel: 07939 530326 / email: info@knightwebbgallery.com


----------



## Winot (May 25, 2018)

Of course the online booking system at the Rec has been fucked up by GDPR


----------



## northeast (May 25, 2018)

Half moon apparently best pub in London.... according to this bunch http://nationalpubandbarawards.co.uk I wonder who sponsors the awards


----------



## Angellic (May 25, 2018)

northeast said:


> Half moon apparently best pub in London.... according to this bunch http://nationalpubandbarawards.co.uk I wonder who sponsors the awards



Samsung. And some I can't quite read.


----------



## Winot (May 25, 2018)

Winot said:


> Of course the online booking system at the Rec has been fucked up by GDPR



So it turns out that in fact my membership ran out yesterday. 

- Why didn’t you email me?
- Oh, we don’t do that anymore.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2018)

I think working in W H Smith must one one of the hardest jobs in Brixton, with the endless, relentless sound of loud buskers/thumping drummers/octave spanning singers and frankly odd beatboxers thundering through the shop all day and every day.


----------



## CH1 (May 26, 2018)

Inspired by the ITV programme on Heironymous Bosch - and the fact that no-one posts anything on Friday and Saturday nights, I thought I would bring you Heironymous Bosch's depiction of a Brixton night out. Seems nothing is new under the sun!
(Der verlorene sohn/The prodigal son c. 1500)


----------



## wurlycurly (May 26, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Inspired by the ITV programme on Heironymous Bosch - and the fact that no-one posts anything on Friday and Saturday nights, I thought I would bring you Heironymous Bosch's depiction of a Brixton night out. Seems nothing is new under the sun!
> (Der verlorene sohn/The prodigal son c. 1500)
> View attachment 136367



Excellent. I particularly like the councillors on the bottom left.


----------



## teuchter (May 26, 2018)

The person looking out of the window is about to post something on medieval75, I suspect.


----------



## T & P (May 26, 2018)

Is that a dead crack squirrel pinned on the wicker basket?

The Albert hasn't changed much I see...


----------



## editor (May 26, 2018)

The billionaire is opening the doors of Brixton market again this Bank Holiday. I hope there won't be any staff who have been compelled to come in to work and miss the sunshine. 
Brixton Market to open on Bank Holiday Monday, Mon 28th May 2018


----------



## editor (May 26, 2018)

Tonight! Message me if you want to get on the guest list 

Beyoncé to Britpop! Brixton Buzz party at the Dogstar, Brixton TONIGHT! – grab your guest tickets!


----------



## editor (May 26, 2018)

editor said:


> The billionaire is opening the doors of Brixton market again this Bank Holiday. I hope there won't be any staff who have been compelled to come in to work and miss the sunshine.
> Brixton Market to open on Bank Holiday Monday, Mon 28th May 2018


And a pertinent comment on Buzz:  


> Hope the workers get paid a living wage and extra payments for working on what is meant to be a public holiday.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> for £45 i'd want a great pile of mexican food.



And if you're not used to Mexican food, £45 worth would give you great piles.


----------



## agricola (May 26, 2018)

good storm this


----------



## ash (May 26, 2018)

agricola said:


> good storm this


Proper forked lighting too loving it


----------



## editor (May 27, 2018)

So, to recap. 

Free seating for anyone to use which blocks a bit of the pavement = dangerous obstruction, "what about people in wheelchairs/mums with buggies" etc
Seating for customers of nearby bar which completely blocks the entire pavement = just fine


----------



## editor (May 27, 2018)

agricola said:


> good storm this


I jumped out from behind the DJ booth at the Dogstar to grab a pic of the rain. Failed miserably to capture any lightning!


----------



## editor (May 27, 2018)

Some pics from the Market House gig on Friday:

















In photos: Brixton Buzz DJ night at Brixton’s Market House, Fri 25th May 2018


----------



## editor (May 27, 2018)

Does anyone now what this was about? They were in Brixton for two days. I couldn't read what was on the screen. Animal rights, maybe?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Does anyone now what this was about? They were in Brixton for two days. I couldn't read what was on the screen. Animal rights, maybe?
> 
> 
> View attachment 136505


Ah, they're Anonymous for the Voiceless "an animal rights organisation that specialises in street activism."
I'll do a feature on Buzz tomorrow about them.


----------



## happyshopper (May 27, 2018)

Just heard the chimes for an ice cream van. London Bridge is falling down. Made me realise it’s years since I heard one in Brixton. But is it just that now my children are grown up I’ve tuned out?


----------



## brixtonblade (May 27, 2018)

There's some round Brockwell park often 

Don't see them cruising about that much though


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2018)

Often hear ice cream vans on my road.  Makes me nostalgic.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 28, 2018)

Lost cat.....
HELP! Kenny is MISSING!


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Ruddy Nora, this storm has been going on for AGES!


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

So I've learnt this today


----------



## phillm (May 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Luxury, luxury, luxury!
> 
> What Exactly IS A Luxury London Flat?



Apparently a lobster washer is a blow job !

Urban Dictionary: lobster washer


----------



## phillm (May 29, 2018)

alex_ said:


> You may not like it, but jokes not to your taste are not automatically trolling.
> 
> This is private eye style, middle pages, fake daily telegraph story level of humour.
> 
> Alex



I look forward to when you build a free to use,  free of advertising forum of having a shit in your sink.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

I see Iceland's shiny new refurbished shop has been closed because of flooding today!


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2018)

Another flooding victim has been Craft Beer by Brixton Rec (closed due to cellar flood).

No noticeable difference at the Beehive though. Popped in for a swift pint after a stressful meeting this evening - only to see two ejections in the time I drank my pint (which in itself was very good).

The Beehive is the last bastion against gentrification if you ask me.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 29, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Another flooding victim has been Craft Beer by Brixton Rec (closed due to cellar flood).
> 
> No noticeable difference at the Beehive though. Popped in for a swift pint after a stressful meeting this evening - only to see two ejections in the time I drank my pint (which in itself was very good).
> 
> The Beehive is the last bastion against gentrification if you ask me.


Nah. Marquis of Lorne still good


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Another flooding victim has been Craft Beer by Brixton Rec (closed due to cellar flood).
> 
> No noticeable difference at the Beehive though. Popped in for a swift pint after a stressful meeting this evening - only to see two ejections in the time I drank my pint (which in itself was very good).
> 
> The Beehive is the last bastion against gentrification if you ask me.


I can't find anything appealing about Craft Beer at all.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 136499
> 
> So, to recap.
> 
> ...



This is seriously winding me up. I need to get back on it again. I think they don't have permission for this. Craft have permission for tables and chairs on Brixton Station road not Beehive Place. Last time I emailed senior licensing officer on this he passed it onto his staff for answer. I never got one.

So much for the "Coop" Council.

What really gets me is that the Black owned cafe around the corner got his license taken away. As part of Council "designing out crime" by "Community Safety Officers". As I know from recent community meeting.

Bumped into someone recently who told me "Community Safety Officers" had it in for this cafe as it attracted "Somalian pirates".

To Council, as your picture shows, Craft attracts the right kind of people. White with disposable income. So hard line on licensing is not taken.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Nah. Marquis of Lorne still good



Yes it is. Never my local. But London Irish friends of mine introduced me to it a while back. Proper down to earth boozer.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 30, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Nah. Marquis of Lorne still good


We decamped there for a while when the Canterbury closed. It was good but I never really took to it. It can feel a bit dead in there for me. Instead we used to go to the Prine of Wales on Lyham road (?). Great pub.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

More about the activists in Brixton last week: 












Seen in Brixton Anonymous For The Voiceless bring their animal rights campaign to Brixton


----------



## bimble (May 30, 2018)

Not usually a fan of street preachers but anyone else noticed the man whose been haunting the junction of Coldhardbour & Atlantic this past week or so? No loudspeaker or anything  and not aggressive just strides about quoting verses at length in a very sonorous voice. Ecclesiastes it was this morning , 'vanity of vanities' etc. I find him quite impressive.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

bimble said:


> Not usually a fan of street preachers but anyone else noticed the man whose been haunting the junction of Coldhardbour & Atlantic this past week or so? No loudspeaker or anything  and not aggressive just strides about quoting verses at length in a very sonorous voice. Ecclesiastes it was this morning , 'vanity of vanities' etc. I find him quite impressive.


Any one without a loudspeaker gets my vote already!


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

Oh just fuck off, you smug, hot yoga posh cunts.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 30, 2018)

Is the new town hall actually open yet?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is the new town hall actually open yet?


Yes, although I'm not sure if all of it is. I looked at the photo exhibition there today.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 136499
> 
> So, to recap.
> 
> ...


And here's how much space Craft Beer have bagsied for themselves on Station Road....


----------



## editor (May 31, 2018)

Tonight! Brixton Pound launches its ‘local social’ meeting, Thurs 31st May, 6.30pm-9.30pm


----------



## Jonti (May 31, 2018)

bimble said:


> Not usually a fan of street preachers but anyone else noticed the man whose been haunting the junction of Coldhardbour & Atlantic this past week or so? No loudspeaker or anything  and not aggressive just strides about quoting verses at length in a very sonorous voice. Ecclesiastes it was this morning , 'vanity of vanities' etc. I find him quite impressive.


Sounds like Carlton, he's been around street preaching for years.  He's often by the tube station when the commuters are thronging through.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2018)

bimble said:


> Not usually a fan of street preachers but anyone else noticed the man whose been haunting the junction of Coldhardbour & Atlantic this past week or so? No loudspeaker or anything  and not aggressive just strides about quoting verses at length in a very sonorous voice. Ecclesiastes it was this morning , 'vanity of vanities' etc. I find him quite impressive.


Was it this fella? 







He's a nice bloke. 

Street Preachers of Brixton: Carlton Warren, ex-boxer


----------



## bimble (May 31, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 31, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Just heard the chimes for an ice cream van. London Bridge is falling down. Made me realise it’s years since I heard one in Brixton. But is it just that now my children are grown up I’ve tuned out?



I think it's your last sentence because I can assure you they're EVERYWHERE!


----------



## aka (May 31, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Just heard the chimes for an ice cream van. London Bridge is falling down. Made me realise it’s years since I heard one in Brixton. But is it just that now my children are grown up I’ve tuned out?


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - June 2018


----------

